
Amazon Kindle Oasis waterproof e-reader - artsandsci
http://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-kindle-oasis-waterproof-e-reader-photos-2017-10
======
orliesaurus
I have a second gen jailbroken kindle, not only it looks amazing and works
perfectly supporting every format possible out there but it also doesn't look
as ugly as this new oasis one

